# Betta's stay at bottom of tank



## redoakboo (Mar 11, 2018)

I recently cleaned my tank, 10 gal. with 3 spaces, and I recently bought a heater and keep water at 78 degrees. Two of the three just lay on the bottom of the tank? They will move if I probe them. They have been healthy and active up to now?
I am going by the store tomorrow to get either salt or some drops to try and pep them up before they die.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Dick Vinal [email protected] .com


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tested the water? How often do you do water changes?

You will want to gather additional information and possible reasons so you know what, if any, treatment is required.


----------

